# beginner racer



## young_buck (Apr 12, 2005)

I am 16 years old and i am looking for a good race that i can enter in or around Whittier "any type of road race is good" thank you! p.s. are there alot of racers my age?


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*Info*

A lot of young riders around here (Pasadena) train with Major motion. try to find some info on them


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

young_buck said:


> I am 16 years old and i am looking for a good race that i can enter in or around Whittier "any type of road race is good" thank you! p.s. are there alot of racers my age?



www.socalcycling.com


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*sup?*

i'm 18 and i live in Long Beach, but i often ride up the river through Whittier. PM me if you wanna ride sometime. there aren't a lot of juniors in my area, but i know another guy in LB who rides. i think he is 17.


----------

